# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ anh em giúp đỡ DIY máy bằng nhôm định hình

## Bongmayquathem

Nhờ anh em trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ.
Là thế này ạ. Em đang định tự DIY một cái CNC mục đích phay nhôm là chủ yếu. Các bài viết trong diễn đàn em đọc chắc cũng gần hết rồi  :Big Grin: . Cách đây 3 tháng em chả biết CNC là cái gì, em cũng không phải là dân cơ khi, cũng chả phải dân điện tử nhưng ham tìm hiểu lắm. Từ ngày đọc bài viết trên diễn đàn thì em đã ngộ ra nhiều. Giờ bắt đầu thực hiện ý tưởng là tự DIY một cái. Em có nhiều thắc mắc lắm. Các bác cứ từ từ nhẹ nhàng dạy em nhé ạ.
Em định làm một CNC hành trình khoảng 40x60x15, kiểu H-Frame
Khung máy em làm bằng nhôm định hình.
Ray vuông 25 cũ. Vít me bước 10 đường kính 16 cho cả 3 trục, động cơ step.
Em muốn hỏi là: 
1. Khung nhôm định hình nên dùng nhôm kích thước bao nhiêu thì hợp lý (em tính dùng 80x80 cho trục Y, còn trục X dùng nhôm 40x80), nhôm chắc mua sài gòn rồi, chứ ở trên em không có. Khi nào em xuống SG mua nhôm nhờ bác nào nhiệt tình dẫn em đi với đựoc ko ạ ?
2. Nhôm định hình chắc em phải dùng ke góc, em muốn hỏi ke góc độ chuẩn vuông góc cao không ạ ? Em ở miền núi nên dụng cụ căn chỉnh ít lắm. Không vuông góc em cũng ko biết dùng gì để căn cho chuẩn nữa. ?
3. Cắt nhôm định hình như thế nào cho đúng kích thước và chuẩn vuông góc ạ ( với mức độ DIY nhé ạ)
4. Em có đọc trên diễn đàn bài viết của anh CKD thì phải, hướng dẫn căn chỉnh máy H-frame. Nhưng em đọc vẫn không hiểu lắm. Tại ko phải dân cơ khí nên chưa mường tượng đựoc. Các bác có thể hướng dẫn chi tiết em cách căn chỉnh đựoc ko ạ. Có hình ảnh càng tốt. (kiểu như lắp ray vào trục Y, khi lắp ray thứ nhất thì làm sao căn cho ray nay song song với thân Y và vuông góc với X....)
5. Dụng cụ căn chỉnh tối thiểu để DIY CNC từ nhôm định hình cần những gì để em chuẩn bị. 
Quan trọng nhất đối với em là làm sao cắt nhôm vuông góc, lắp ráp các thanh nhôm như thế nào cho chuẩn song song vuông góc và căn chỉnh.
Mong anh em giúp đỡ để em ở miền núi có cái đua đòi với anh em. ^^
Nhân tiện đây có anh em nào ở Buôn Ma Thuột đam mê CNC thì giao lưu phát ạ, với lại Buôn Ma Thuột có chỗ nào nhận gia công chi tiết bằng CNC cho em cái địa chỉ để em phay các chi tiết ráp máy DIY.

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Kim Hoàng Huỳnh

Khi nào anh cần nhôm định hình liên hệ với em ạ
DĐ: 0945 775 923

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Khi nào anh cần nhôm định hình liên hệ với em ạ
> DĐ: 0945 775 923


bạn có nhôm 40x80 không , gia thế nào , bạn ở miền nam hay miền bắc

----------


## CKD

1. Nhôm bao nhiêu là hợp lý. Vậy bạn có thể mua nhôm theo ý muốn hay mua nhôm cũ. Nhôm đều theo quy cách cả, nhưng nhôm cũ thì ít quy cách chọn lựa hơn. Cứng vững thì liên quan đến 2 yếu tố là kích thước lớn & dày.
2. Ke góc thì bề mặt không vuông lắm đâu. Chủ yếu là khi gá lắp thì cân chỉnh cho đúng rồi mới xiết ốc.
3. Dùng máy cắt nhôm thông thường, cân chỉnh và cắt cẩn thận, có thể phải làm nguội lại sau khi cắt.
4. Cụ thể thì đến lúc làm bạn cứ ới, anh em sẽ theo hổ trợ.
5. Dụng cụ đo cần có như thước lá, thước kẹp, đồng hồ so, dưỡng vuông.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Kim Hoàng Huỳnh

> bạn có nhôm 40x80 không , gia thế nào , bạn ở miền nam hay miền bắc


a cho e xin địa chỉ mail và sđt a đi ạ. e ở miền nam a

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cảm ơn bác CKD. E muốn hỏi thêm là bề mặt nhôm định hình có được phẳng không ? Em thấy một số bác lắp ray trực tiếp lên nhôm định hình luôn. Ko biết như vậy sai số có lớn ko.

----------


## Gamo

> 1. Nhôm bao nhiêu là hợp lý. Vậy bạn có thể mua nhôm theo ý muốn hay mua nhôm cũ. Nhôm đều theo quy cách cả, nhưng nhôm cũ thì ít quy cách chọn lựa hơn. Cứng vững thì liên quan đến 2 yếu tố là kích thước lớn & dày.
> 2. Ke góc thì bề mặt không vuông lắm đâu. Chủ yếu là khi gá lắp thì cân chỉnh cho đúng rồi mới xiết ốc.
> 3. Dùng máy cắt nhôm thông thường, cân chỉnh và cắt cẩn thận, có thể phải làm nguội lại sau khi cắt.
> 4. Cụ thể thì đến lúc làm bạn cứ ới, anh em sẽ theo hổ trợ.
> 5. Dụng cụ đo cần có như thước lá, thước kẹp, đồng hồ so, dưỡng vuông.


CKD xấu trai, sao ông ko hướng dẫn canh vuông góc với? huhu....




> Cảm ơn bác CKD. E muốn hỏi thêm là bề mặt nhôm định hình có được phẳng không ? Em thấy một số bác lắp ray trực tiếp lên nhôm định hình luôn. Ko biết như vậy sai số có lớn ko.


Đương nhiên là có sai số rồi, nhôm mềm lỗ bắt vít to, siết kiểu gì cũng lắc...  :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Đương nhiên là có sai số rồi, nhôm mềm lỗ bắt vít to, siết kiểu gì cũng lắc...


Vậy trong điều kiện DIY có cách nào bắt ray vào mà đỡ rung lắc ko bác. Em tính bắt thêm một miếng nhôm rồi mới bắt ray lên. Nhưng như thế sợ không thi công được, vì chỗ em chả có máy móc gia công gì. Không biết ở Đắk Lắk có bác nào nhận phay, cắt cnc không ạ ?

----------


## CKD

Vầy cho dễ hiểu nè bác!
- Thiết kế càng cẩn thận, nếu thiết kế hợp lý thì càng có thể tăng độ cứng vững.
- Việc DIY mà không có các dụng cụ tự động thì phụ thuộc nhiều vào kỹ năng. Mà kỹ năng thì mỗi người mỗi khác nên không có công thức chung được.
--- Đại loại như muốn làm 1 miếng vuông thì chỉ cần cưa.
--- Cưa mà không thẳng thì phải dũa.
--- Dũa mà vẫn không thẳng thì phải mài.
- Không có vật tư nào mua về mà chính xác tuyệt đối cả, vật tư dân dụng thì càng có dung sai lớn hơn.

Tất nhiên là vật liệu mua về chưa chắc đã phẳng & thẳng. Nhưng nếu khéo chọn lựa thì cũng có thể chọn được vật liệu với dung sai trong khoảng cho phép.

Còn làm ra con máy chạy được gì và chạy như thế nào thì phụ thuộc quá nhiều yếu tố để có thể nói là làm được hay không, làm tốt hay không tốt. Nhất là khi bạn còn quá nhiều điều chưa nắm rỏ.
Vậy nên cứ làm theo hướng mở là đơn giản và có thể tiết kiệm thời gian, công sức, chi phí (với mình đi thuê hoặc mua vẫn là bài toán hiệu quả nhất). Cụ thể:
- Kiểm tra lại nhu cầu, năng lực
--- Kích thước làm việc cần. Sau đó cộng thêm mỗi chiều 50mm để tiện cho việc option nếu cần. Xét về diện tích làm việc/chiếm dụng hiệu quả thì:
------ Với khổ <200x200 thì kiểu máy nào cũng như nhau.
------ Khổi <300x300 hoặc thêm xíu 400x400 thì có thể chọn kiểu router (gantry) hoặc kiểu H (còn gọi là cột hoặc double column)
------ Máy khổ to hơn mà gia công nhẹ thì.. router thôi.
--- Gia công phôi gì là chủ yếu để có thể chọn spindle phù hợp. Nói thật thì mấy con spindle china có mặt tại VN phần lớn chỉ móc gỗ, móc nhôm thì tèo sớm thôi.
--- Thiết bị & dụng cụ hổ trợ chế tạo gồm có gì. Cái này ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến thiết kế.
--- Vật tư có thể mua được gồm những gì?
- Lên kế hoạch thực hiện
--- Lập mô hình mẫu máy dựa trên các nội dung phía trên. Việc lập mô hình sẽ cụ thể hóa nhu cầu. Biết được nên mua những gì, bao nhiêu, thế nào v.v... nên tiến hành ở mức mô hình đơn giản, sau đó phát triển phức tạp dần lên nhằm gia cố cứng vũng, tăng độ chính xác v.v...
--- Tiến hành thu gom vật tư. Những thứ có thể tự làm và sẽ có những thứ phải đi thuê làm (như tiện đầu vit me chẵng hạn). Nếu thuê thì thêu ở đâu?
--- Những thứ cần, không làm mà cũng chẵng thuê được thì loại bỏ, tìm phương án khác.
- Thực hiện thôi.
--- Thực hiện mô hình đơn giản nhất có thể.
--- Chạy thử mẫu.. nếu ok thì xem như thành công. Nếu chưa ok thì cải tiến theo phương án đã dự trù như các bước trên.

----------

Bongmayquathem, josphamduy, kekea

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Vầy cho dễ hiểu nè bác!
> - Thiết kế càng cẩn thận, nếu thiết kế hợp lý thì càng có thể tăng độ cứng vững.
> - Việc DIY mà không có các dụng cụ tự động thì phụ thuộc nhiều vào kỹ năng. Mà kỹ năng thì mỗi người mỗi khác nên không có công thức chung được.
> --- Đại loại như muốn làm 1 miếng vuông thì chỉ cần cưa.
> --- Cưa mà không thẳng thì phải dũa.
> --- Dũa mà vẫn không thẳng thì phải mài.
> - Không có vật tư nào mua về mà chính xác tuyệt đối cả, vật tư dân dụng thì càng có dung sai lớn hơn.
> 
> Tất nhiên là vật liệu mua về chưa chắc đã phẳng & thẳng. Nhưng nếu khéo chọn lựa thì cũng có thể chọn được vật liệu với dung sai trong khoảng cho phép.
> ...


Hic, thành thật cảm ơn bác CKD rất nhiều. Em đã đọc gần như tất cả các bài viết của bác trên diễn đàn này, nhờ có các bài viết của bác mà em có thêm nhiều kiến thức. 
Thứ nhất, về nhu cầu và năng lực: em chủ yếu gia công nhôm, làm các chi tiết để độ case như tản nhiệt nước, khắc logo....về năng lực thì em là người ham học hỏi, chịu khó...có điều là không qua trường lớp nên kiến thức hạn hẹp. Chưa làm cnc bao giờ nên chưa có kinh nghiệm căn chỉnh.
Thứ 2, về kích thước làm việc: Em dự tính kích thước khoảng 40x60cm và làm bằng nhôm định hình 80x80mm kết hợp với ke góc. Kiểu máy là H frame vì em thấy H khá dễ lắp ráp, không biết cân chỉnh có phức tạp không. Spindle thì trước mắt dùng tạm con Thụy Sĩ thần thánh của bác Quảng, sau có điều kiện thì nâng cấp lên.
Thứ 3, về thiết bị, dụng cụ hỗ trợ có thể mua: Vấn đề này là em đau đầu nhất. Em có thể mua được đồng hồ so, máy cắt nhôm, thước kẹp cơ, ê ke căn vuông. Vấn đề là mấy cái thước ê ke căn vuông sao mà đắt thế nhỉ  :Frown: , hàng nhật cái nào cũng trên 1tr,* bác nào có kinh nghiệm mua mấy dụng cụ này tư vấn giúp em nên mua những gì, ở đâu, giá như thế nào với ạ.*
Thứ 4, Về vật tư, nguyên liệu: cái này thì em đang săn dần trên diễn đàn, thấy bác nào bán đồ ngon là cũng bon chen kiếm tý.  :Big Grin: . Nhưng cơ bản thì gồm những thứ sau: 
Vit me bi phi 16, bước 5 cho tất cả các trục, ray trượt vuông bản 20 cho trục x,y. Còn Z thì chắc kiếm cái lắp sẵn, khung nhôm 80x80mm và 40x80. Mặt bàn nhôm tấm. Phần điện thì đơn giản với em rồi. 
Thứ 5, về thiết kế mô hình: Em đang vẽ trên solidworks chưa xong ạ.  :Frown: 
Em ở Đắk Lắk, có bác nào ở diễn đàn mình cũng ở Đắk Lắk có máy móc hỗ trợ em thì giúp em với nhé.

----------


## CKD

Là nhôm hình nên cái nào lắp trên mặt nhôm thì có thể cân chỉnh. Cái gì lắp trên 2 đầu nhôm thì hơi khó cân chỉnh nếu lắp trực tiếp, gián tiếp qua eke thì quá đơn giản.

Kỹ năng đầu tiên và phải cố làm cho được là cắt mấy thanh nhôm với yêu cầu:
- Bằng nhau
- Mặt cắt vuông góc với chiều dài thành.
Để làm được thì cần gá kẹp, do đạt, cân chỉnh và cảm giác được cái máy cắt nữa  :Smile: . Thử và làm lại thôi chứ chẵng có bí kíp gì. Nếu nhở vẫn không xong thì như đã nói, dũa rồi mài  :Wink: .

Độ cứng tạm bỏ qua vì có thể gia cố. Mặt lắp chi tiết có thể lót thêm 1 tấm nhôm. Cái này tùy ý.. vì nhôm tấm có có thể cắt thẳng bằng máy thông thường.
Kiểu H thì với máy 400x600 hơi bị chiếm dụng. Đổi qua 600x400 (XY) thì tiết kiệm không gian hơn tẹo.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Là nhôm hình nên cái nào lắp trên mặt nhôm thì có thể cân chỉnh. Cái gì lắp trên 2 đầu nhôm thì hơi khó cân chỉnh nếu lắp trực tiếp, gián tiếp qua eke thì quá đơn giản.
> 
> Kỹ năng đầu tiên và phải cố làm cho được là cắt mấy thanh nhôm với yêu cầu:
> - Bằng nhau
> - Mặt cắt vuông góc với chiều dài thành.
> Để làm được thì cần gá kẹp, do đạt, cân chỉnh và cảm giác được cái máy cắt nữa . Thử và làm lại thôi chứ chẵng có bí kíp gì. Nếu nhở vẫn không xong thì như đã nói, dũa rồi mài .
> 
> Độ cứng tạm bỏ qua vì có thể gia cố. Mặt lắp chi tiết có thể lót thêm 1 tấm nhôm. Cái này tùy ý.. vì nhôm tấm có có thể cắt thẳng bằng máy thông thường.
> Kiểu H thì với máy 400x600 hơi bị chiếm dụng. Đổi qua 600x400 (XY) thì tiết kiệm không gian hơn tẹo.


Dạ, đúng là trước khi lắp đựoc cái máy thì phải có kỹ năng cắt đựoc mấy thanh nhôm như bác nói.
Về vấn đề bằng nhau thì em sẽ kẹp mấy thanh nhôm lại với nhau cắt một lần chắc sẽ ok. Nhưng có vấn đề phát sinh là lưỡi cắt hơi nhỏ, nhôm em dùng là nhôm 80x80 ghép khoảng 4 thanh lại thì to quá ko cắt đựoc, còn nếu chia ra cắt thì có lẻ hơi khó bằng nhau  :Big Grin: 
Vấn đề mặt cắt vuông góc với chiều dài thì em chỉ nghĩ ra đựoc một cách duy nhất là dùng thước ke vuông căn cho lưỡi cắt vuông với mặt bàn gá nhôm rồi cắt thôi. Chắc kiểu này chỉ cho vuông tuơng đối...
Với em thì không gian thoải mái nên có lẽ em vẫn để kiểu XY 40x60 bác CKD ạ. Hehe, cơ bản là do em thích 4060 hơn.
Cho em hỏi là em thiết kế bằng solidworks, muốn gia công trên CNC thì mấy bác thường dùng phần mềm j ạ (mastercam, artcam ....?)

----------


## CKD

Đã làm solidwork rồi thì solidcam luôn cho đủ bộ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bộ khung cơ bản lắp như thế này các bác. Những chỗ vuông em sẽ lắp ke vuông, những chỗ nối đồng phẳng em sẽ ốp thêm mấy miếng nhôm 1 ly để tăng cứng. (khung này chắc tốn nhôm và ke lắm  :Frown: ( )
khung cnc by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## CKD

Quan điểm riêng thì: Nếu - Cắt đầu nhôm mà chính xác thì mở lổ ốc, bắt xuyên cây nhôm để liên kết T được cứng hơn. Nhưng nếu đầu nhôm mà không ke thì.. rất khó hiệu chỉnh. Khi đó thì kết nối qua eke sẽ thuận tiện hơn vì cân chỉnh được.

Do chưa định hình thêm được các liên kết trục XYZ thế nào nên tạm thế đã  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ vâng. Việc cắt đầu nhôm chính xác đối với em hơi khó bác ạ, vì công cụ DIY hơi ít, thế nên em chọn giải pháp ke vuông + với ốp vuông cho dễ hiệu chỉnh. Một vài cái ốp sau khi gắn vào như thế này ạ. E đang dần hoàn thiện thêm các liên kết khác.

mate_cnc by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Sau khi lắp ghép thêm mấy cái ke nhôm thì nó đựoc thế này, có giải pháp nào gia cố cái trục X không cần ke nhôm ko nhỉ, lắp mấy cái ke nhôm vào giảm mất hành trình.  :Frown: 
mate_cnc_1
 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
mate_cnc_2 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## ducduy9104

Úi rùi ui, bác gia cố thế chắc nặng tiền lắm à, em cũng đang dựng con máy gần giống bác, có sẵn 3 combo NSK MCM05 rồi, giờ đang kiếm nhôm tấm ráp lại. Khung nhôm định hình của em thì không khủng được như bác vì toàn hàng nhặt ve chai với lại không có thiết bị nhiều  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Tuấn

Nếun là em thì em bỏ bớt hộp nhôm cột X, mỗi cây một bên là đủ, thêm thanh dằng chéo, bỏ bớt ke vuông, chỉ giữ lại 4 cái cho khung đáy, tấm táp thì dùng sắt 1-2 ly, thêm 1 miếng 2 ly phía sau 2 thanh ngang trục X. Chỉnh xong khoan thêm vài cái lỗ, chốt mấy cái chốt là khỏe hơn nhiều rồi a

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Úi rùi ui, bác gia cố thế chắc nặng tiền lắm à, em cũng đang dựng con máy gần giống bác, có sẵn 3 combo NSK MCM05 rồi, giờ đang kiếm nhôm tấm ráp lại. Khung nhôm định hình của em thì không khủng được như bác vì toàn hàng nhặt ve chai với lại không có thiết bị nhiều


^^, Tiền thì đầu tư dần dần chắc cũng đủ bác ạ. Em là em thích cứng vững cái đã. Đầu tư cho cơ khí xịn xịn tý, dàn điện cùi cùi rồi từ từ lên cũng được. Lúc đầu em cũng tính chơi combo như bác cho tiện, nhưng mà sở thích tự lắp ráp để biết thêm kinh nghiệm nên chơi kiểu này. Ở vùng cao khó khăn nhưng ham đua đòi bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nếun là em thì em bỏ bớt hộp nhôm cột X, mỗi cây một bên là đủ, thêm thanh dằng chéo, bỏ bớt ke vuông, chỉ giữ lại 4 cái cho khung đáy, tấm táp thì dùng sắt 1-2 ly, thêm 1 miếng 2 ly phía sau 2 thanh ngang trục X. Chỉnh xong khoan thêm vài cái lỗ, chốt mấy cái chốt là khỏe hơn nhiều rồi a
> 
> Đính kèm 17452



Vâng bác. Em sẽ tiếp thu ý kiến của bác. Tại vì ở chỗ em dụng cụ DIY rất ít nên em muốn lắp ráp kiểu nào dễ cân chỉnh tý. Em ngại nhất mấy cái khoản khoan lỗ  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nếu chịu đầu tư chút em nghĩ bác nên chơi nhôm tấm phay phẳng và khoan lỗ trên 1 lần gá phôi là chuẩn nhất. 
Nhôm kỹ thuật dễ xây dựng nhưng độ chịu đựng mau xuống lắm, nhôm mỏng siết phát nó cứng, siết phát nữa nó móp -> chạy lâu nó sẽ dễ rung và tuôn ốc  :Big Grin: 
So sánh về giá cả và vật tư dụng cụ đầu tư ban đầu thì có lợi hơn ấy chứ  :Cool: 
thanks !

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe nếu chịu đầu tư chút em nghĩ bác nên chơi nhôm tấm phay phẳng và khoan lỗ trên 1 lần gá phôi là chuẩn nhất. 
> Nhôm kỹ thuật dễ xây dựng nhưng độ chịu đựng mau xuống lắm, nhôm mỏng siết phát nó cứng, siết phát nữa nó móp -> chạy lâu nó sẽ dễ rung và tuôn ốc 
> So sánh về giá cả và vật tư dụng cụ đầu tư ban đầu thì có lợi hơn ấy chứ 
> thanks !


Dạ vâng bác, làm đựoc bằng nhôm tấm thì tốt quá rồi bác ạ, nhưng chỗ em chẳng có chỗ nào cắt cnc cả, cũng chẳng có chỗ nào nhận phay với số lượng ít cả. Chán vậy đấy bác ạ. Vì vậy em mới tính đến phuơng án đồ ăn nhanh như thế này.  :Frown:

----------


## secondhand

He he em chưa dám lên CNC như bác nhưng cũng góp phần chen lấn  :Big Grin: 
- Phần khung trục Y bác có thể dời 2 thanh ngang ra sát ngoài và thêm 1 thanh giữa.
- Trụ cho trục X thế nếu nhìn tổng thể hơi bị rối! Bác bỏ bớt mỗi bên 1 thanh, phần chân trụ buột phải cần 1 base nhôm T hoặc L dày 10mm trở lên cập 2 bên vào đề liên kết giữa thân và trụ, ngậm mỗi hướng > 100mm, nếu mã T khó thì hình thang là dễ nhất
- 2 thanh nhôm cho trục X bác cắt bớt ngắn lại lọt lòng trong 2 trụ, mở lổ trên thân trụ cấy vít vào. Kết cấu kểu nầy chống xô ngang tốt, nhưng không biết bác có xử lý được 8 lổ vít khi 8 lổ ren đã định hình trước ... khó à. Vì là nhôm hình nên ko chịu nỗi lực siết của vít kể cả có vòng đệm, tốt nhất đệm bằng 1 tấm nhôm > 6mm cùng 4 lổ cho mỗi đầu hoặc dubble. Như thế tổng chiều dài vít M6 sẽ trên 100mm, nếu không có bác có thề mua thanh ren phối hợp với êcu lấp vào ... tuy hơi xấu  :Big Grin:  Còn cách dễ hơn thì cứ cắt mã hoặc eke tấp vô nhưng không được cứng vững lắm.
Nhôm rã máy tấm phẵng trên diễn đàn có ae bán đầy, tuy có khuyến mãi vài lổ nhưng được cái cứng. Phần cắt nhôm thì cái cưa dĩa là đủ, cắt đẹp xấu là ảnh hưởng xoắn ốc trên 10 đầu ngón tay của bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> He he em chưa dám lên CNC như bác nhưng cũng góp phần chen lấn 
> - Phần khung trục Y bác có thể dời 2 thanh ngang ra sát ngoài và thêm 1 thanh giữa.
> - Trụ cho trục X thế nếu nhìn tổng thể hơi bị rối! Bác bỏ bớt mỗi bên 1 thanh, phần chân trụ buột phải cần 1 base nhôm T hoặc L dày 10mm trở lên cập 2 bên vào đề liên kết giữa thân và trụ, ngậm mỗi hướng > 100mm, nếu mã T khó thì hình thang là dễ nhất
> - 2 thanh nhôm cho trục X bác cắt bớt ngắn lại lọt lòng trong 2 trụ, mở lổ trên thân trụ cấy vít vào. Kết cấu kểu nầy chống xô ngang tốt, nhưng không biết bác có xử lý được 8 lổ vít khi 8 lổ ren đã định hình trước ... khó à. Vì là nhôm hình nên ko chịu nỗi lực siết của vít kể cả có vòng đệm, tốt nhất đệm bằng 1 tấm nhôm > 6mm cùng 4 lổ cho mỗi đầu hoặc dubble. Như thế tổng chiều dài vít M6 sẽ trên 100mm, nếu không có bác có thề mua thanh ren phối hợp với êcu lấp vào ... tuy hơi xấu  Còn cách dễ hơn thì cứ cắt mã hoặc eke tấp vô nhưng không được cứng vững lắm.
> Nhôm rã máy tấm phẵng trên diễn đàn có ae bán đầy, tuy có khuyến mãi vài lổ nhưng được cái cứng. Phần cắt nhôm thì cái cưa dĩa là đủ, cắt đẹp xấu là ảnh hưởng xoắn ốc trên 10 đầu ngón tay của bác


Vâng ạ, em thấy thiết kế của em cũng khá rối, tốn nhôm và cũng hơi khó thi công. Em đang tính chuyển sang combo kết hợp với nhôm định hình. Nhờ mấy bác tư vấn giúp với hành trình 4060 thì nên chọn combo nào ? Việc thi công trên combo có dễ không ạ ?

----------


## saudau

Cái vụ cắt nhôm này thì mình làm 1 cây dài. trên đó gắn cái cử để cắt cho bằng nhau. mỗi lần cắt 1 cây thôi, chứ nhôm 80x80 mà bác chập nó lại thì vất vả lắm đây. Mình cắt như vậy thấy cũng khá bằng nhau, có nhiều cây so đầu sờ tay cũng ko thấy.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái vụ cắt nhôm này thì mình làm 1 cây dài. trên đó gắn cái cử để cắt cho bằng nhau. mỗi lần cắt 1 cây thôi, chứ nhôm 80x80 mà bác chập nó lại thì vất vả lắm đây. Mình cắt như vậy thấy cũng khá bằng nhau, có nhiều cây so đầu sờ tay cũng ko thấy.


Dạ, bác có thể cho em cái hình minh họa được ko ạ. E vẫn lơ mơ chưa mường tượng được  :Frown:

----------


## saudau

> Dạ, bác có thể cho em cái hình minh họa được ko ạ. E vẫn lơ mơ chưa mường tượng được


Mình vẽ bằng Corel nên hơi khó hình dung chút, bác chịu khó tưởng tượng chút nhé, hihi. Cái này mình dùng cưa bàn bình thường để cắt 1 thanh dài 120cm.



Phần còn lại là ở cảm giác khi xử dụng cưa sẽ có kết quả như ý. Thanh thẳng cố định vào mặt bàn cưa, cái cục cở mình vác góc chút xíu để phòng hờ trường hợp ba vớ dính ở đầu cây nhôm làm sai kích thước khi cắt
Mình thì cố gắng tận dụng công cụ sẳn có để gia công, nên nghĩ ra cách này thôi. Bác nào có cách gì khác góp ý thêm giúp mình nhé.

----------

CKD, josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Bác làm vậy là gut rồi.
Chú ý kiểm tra vuông góc.
Ngoài ra dùng lưỡi xịn, cắt vừa tay sẽ cho vết cắt đẹp & chuẩn hơn.

Trước khi có cnc mình lắp máy cũng chỉ có cái máy cưa và máy khoan.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mình vẽ bằng Corel nên hơi khó hình dung chút, bác chịu khó tưởng tượng chút nhé, hihi. Cái này mình dùng cưa bàn bình thường để cắt 1 thanh dài 120cm.
> 
> 
> 
> Phần còn lại là ở cảm giác khi xử dụng cưa sẽ có kết quả như ý. Thanh thẳng cố định vào mặt bàn cưa, cái cục cở mình vác góc chút xíu để phòng hờ trường hợp ba vớ dính ở đầu cây nhôm làm sai kích thước khi cắt
> Mình thì cố gắng tận dụng công cụ sẳn có để gia công, nên nghĩ ra cách này thôi. Bác nào có cách gì khác góp ý thêm giúp mình nhé.


OK em hiểu rồi bác. Thanks bác nhiều.

----------

